# Photoshop:: Image Effects: iPod Ad Style!



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2005)

The iPod-Style

Step 1: I started off with a picture of my idiot brother, Samir. Donâ€™t think he even knows what an iPod is.

Step 2: Use any of your selection techniques to select the image. Does not have to be a perfect selection since its gonna be like a silhouette. I used the Magnetic Lasso (L)

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/2539/ipod18xy.jpg

Step 3: After selection, Create a new layer (Ctrl+J) and fill it with black (Shift+F5). Let's call it Sil.

Step 4: Go back to your background layer and press (Shift+F5) and fill it with a colour you desire. Pink?

Step 5: Select the â€˜Silâ€™ layer and go to Filter > Sharpen > Unsharp Mask. This  will give it a good contrast. 

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/8947/ipod28fj.jpg

Step 6: You can stop there or, go to the apple website and get the picture of the iPod. Resize it after pasting it there (Ctrl+T to transform).

Step 7: Then, if you have the time and expertise you can use the pen tool to draw the wires for the headphones, but I used the basic brush tool. 

If the brush tool results in jagged edges, simply go to Filter > Stylize > Diffuse with a setting of Anisotrophic.

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/3584/ipod49tg.gif

After softening it up (apply diffuse four â€“five times) use the Unsharp mask filter on them. Note, that to use this the wires must be drawn on a separate layer.

Step 8: Run for ten minutes and check out the image!

*img322.imageshack.us/img322/1473/ipod33ii.jpg

If there were any difficulties don't hesitate to ask. Thanks.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice tut there...

But I would recommend you to use the Pen tool to make the headphone wires.. they look zaggy right now...


----------



## goobimama (Nov 4, 2005)

> if you have the time and expertise you can use the pen tool to draw the wires for the headphones



Well I did want to use the Pen Tool but many users are not familiar with its uses to I thought I'd make it more like "what is easily possible" kinda thing. 

Actually even the selection isn't perfect. I'm sorry I slacked...


----------



## dreams (Nov 6, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Nice tut there...
> 
> But I would recommend you to use the Pen tool to make the headphone wires.. they look zaggy right now...



i dont think its a prob.. goobimama has given a tutorial 4 us 2 try.. so watevr changes 2 b made shuld b tried by us to make this tut perfect.. anyway nice work m8.. keep it up..


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

hey nikhil,can u post a tutorial on how to use the pen tool?atleast in goobimama's i pod tut?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 8, 2005)

just search at

www.goodtutorials.com and you will find many nice tutorials out there...

you can gooogle for some good pen tuutorials too..

Don't think I need to make one.. there are plenty around..


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2005)

One more thing. If you want to create an iPod from scratch, then I found an excellent tutorial at:
*www.tutfac.hominghost.com/tutdb/index.php?/archives/47-How-to-make-an-iPod.html

Its very well written and gives good results...

Here's my iPod:
*img373.imageshack.us/img373/7080/ipod6fz.jpg


----------



## abhinav (Nov 9, 2005)

goobi nice tutorial there.


----------

